# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Veranstaltungshinweis: 3. Patiententag Urologische Klinik Castringius/Dr. Eichhorn

## MichaelF

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

unter der Leitung von Dr. Eichhorn und Oberarzt Dr. Oberneder findet am 16. Oktober von 9-13Uhr der vorgenannte Patiententag statt.
Wer bei den letzten "P-Tagen" vor Ort war, weiß wie hochkarätig die Referentenliste und wie wichtig und aktuell die Themen der Veranstaltung sind. Für Fragen und Diskussion ist genügend Zeit eingeplant. Zudem ist alles hervorragend organisiert.
Die Klinikadresse finden Sie am Schluß unter "Punkt 4. Sonstiges".

Mit dem Wunsch für gute Gesundheit.........

MichaelF

Hier die Themen und Referenten (aus dem Patientenbrief Dr. Eichhorn kopiert):

Thema: *Die Biologie des Prostatakarzinoms*
Referenten: *Prof. Bonkhoff, Berlin*: Androgenresistenz und targets: Ansatzpunkte für eine gezielte medikamentöse Therapie
Referenzzentrum für Prostatapathologie / Berlin
Großbeerenstr. 12
12209 Berlin
Postfach 490272
Tel.: 030 84317882
www.prostapath.org
*Prof. Sarbia: Die Suche nach targets beim Prostatakarzinom  lohnt der Aufwand ?*
Gemeinschaftspraxis Pathologie und Zytologie
Ernst-Platz Str. 2, 80992 München
Telefon: 089. 127 37 40
Fax: 089. 127 37 474 
http://www.pathologie-muenchen.de
*Dr. Pachman: Zirkulierende Tumorzellen  quantitative und qualitative Analysen*
Labor und Praxis 
Dr. med. Ulrich Pachmann
Kurpromenade 2
95448 Bayreuth
Fon: +49(0)921/850 200
Fax: +49(0)921/850 203
E-Mail:
mail@laborpachmann.de
http://www.laborpachmann.de

Fa. Therapy Select, Heidelberg
*Chemosensitivitätstestung am vitalen Tumorgewebe*
*Referent: Dr. F. Kischkel*
TherapySelect GmbH & Co. KG Im Neuenheimer Feld 584 69120 Heidelberg Germany Phone: +49 (0)6221-8936-212 Mobil: +49 (0)177-6239648 FAX: +49 (0)6221-8936-153 E-Mail: kumar.parasher@therapyselect.de

*Moderation/Diskussion: Dr. Eichhorn/Dr. Oberneder*

*Hier habe ich Ihnen noch die Information kopiert, daß Dr. Eichhorn nun auch eine Sprechstunde in München anbietet - für viele doch über 150Km weniger Strecke!!!!*

4.Sonstiges:
Sprechstunden von Dr. Eichhorn :
Montag + Dienstag 9  13 und 16  18 Uhr sowie Mittwoch 9-13 Uhr in Bad Reichenhall
Jeden Donnerstag Sprechstunde in der Urologischen Klinik Castringius München 82152 Planegg; Germeringerstr. 32
Freitag: Telefonsprechstunde.
Bitte vereinbaren Sie für die Sprechstunden, auch für die Telefonsprechstunden, einen Termin mit meiner Sekretärin unter 08651/4771.
Um Sie wirklich kompetent beraten zu können muss die Kommunikation funktionieren. Bitte schicken Sie mir immer die neuesten Untersuchungsergebnisse wie Labor oder Bildgebung per email oder Fax ( 08651/8575 ). 
Der persönliche Kontakt, einschließlich körperlicher Untersuchung, Ultraschall und evtl. weiterführende Diagnostik ist extrem wichtig und sollte mindestens alle 3 Monate erfolgen  bei instabiler Gesamtsituation eher häufiger. Natürlich können Sie sich auch einem Kollegen vor Ort anvertrauen. In diesem Fall bitte ich aber um eine kurze Nachricht damit klar ist wer die Verantwortung für Ihre Behandlung übernimmt  und die entsprechenden Rezepte ausstellt.

----------


## Menzel

Werbeportal für bestimmte Ärzte ?


Hallo Michael !

Ist das Forum hier eine Plattform für Ärzte-Werbung ?
Solltest Du bei Dr. Eichhorn Patient sein, wird er Dir den Hof machen für die Reklame hier !
In einem anderen Forum wurde schon mit der Benennung eines Nahrungsergänzungsmittel-Herstellers der Eintrag gelöscht und es gab eine Abmahnung !

Gruß Rudi

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rudi ,
ein Forum dient dem Informationsaustausch. Eine Info-Veranstaltung , zumal hochkarätig besetzt, ist für viele Betroffene sehr wohl von Interesse und keine Werbung.
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Michael,

danke für Deinen Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung in Planegg.

Gruß
Horst

@Menzel
Was gehört denn z.B. Deiner Meinung nach in das (Teil-)Forum Veranstaltungshinweise...?

----------


## MichaelF

Hallo Menzel oder Rudi oder wie,

Sie erwarten nicht wirklich eine Antwort auf diesen unqualifizierten Beitrag.
Tipp: Erstmal ein ordentliches Profil erstellen - dann mitreden.........

MichaelF

----------


## Menzel

Hallo MichaelF oder wie,
ich gehe davon aus, daß Du verstanden hast was ich meine und was bei Deiner Veröffentlichung nicht okay ist.
Die Forumsregeln sollten Dir bekannt sein. In den Nutzungsbedingungen unter Punkt 3 steht, dass jegliche kommerzielle Nutzung untersagt ist. Daran hast auch Du Dich zu halten. Gegen einen Hinweis auf eine Veranstaltung gibt es nichts einzuwenden. Dafür ist ein Forum auch da. Aber für einen an dieser Veranstaltung teilnehmen Arzt hier auch noch die Sprechzeiten in seiner Zweigstelle in München Planegg zu veröffentlichen, das geht zuweit und darf nicht geduldet werden.




> Bitte vereinbaren Sie für die Sprechstunden, auch für die Telefonsprechstunden, einen Termin mit meiner Sekretärin unter 08651/4771. Um Sie wirklich kompetent beraten zu können muss die Kommunikation funktionieren. Bitte schicken Sie mir immer die neuesten Untersuchungsergebnisse wie Labor oder Bildgebung per email oder Fax ( 08651/8575 )


Hierbei handelt es sich zweifelsfrei um eine kommerzielle Nutzung und dies widerspricht den Regeln, an die sich alle zu halten haben. 
Warum aktualisiert dieser Arzt nicht seine Homepage, wenn er bekannt geben möchte, dass er an anderer Stelle auch noch eine Sprechstunde abhält. 
Nachdem Dein Verstoss gegen die Nutzungsregeln von den Verantwortlichen bislang ignoriert wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass bei Ärzten, die im Med. Beirat des BPS sitzen, die Regeln offensichtlich anders ausgelegt werden.
Man wird sehen, wie an verantwortlicher Stelle reagiert wird.
Sollte Deine Arztwerbung so bleiben dürfen, werde ich im Gegenzug die Adresse und die Sprechzeiten meines Urologen einstellen nach dem Motto wenn schon, dann gilt gleiches Werbungsrecht für alle !




> Tipp: Erstmal ein ordentliches Profil erstellen - dann mitreden.........


Eine Frechheit, etwas anderes fällt Dir zu Deinem Nutzungsmissbrauch wohl nicht ein.
Es sollte jedem selbst überlassen bleiben ob er sein Profil einstellt! 
Rudi

----------


## JürgenS

Geht jetzt die Korinthen%§&$#=@?!! schon wieder los ???

JürgenS

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudi,

die Zitate der Forenregeln sind zwar korrekt, Deine Auslegung aber unsinnig. Es gibt in Deutschland nur ganz wenige Uroonkologen, die auch am Rande der S3-Leitlinien besonders für PCa-Betroffene bei denen diese Leitlinien nur noch wenig therapeutischen Spielraum bieten, erfolgreich aggieren. Einer von diesen Ärzten ist der von Michael genannte.

Wenn es darum ginge, für jede Wald- und Wiesenpraxis hier Werbung zu machen, könnte man Dir zustimmen. - Wenn man aber Deiner Auslegung der Forenrichtlinien folgte, dürfte kein Betroffener mehr von seinem hervorragenden Operateur, einer guten Strahlenklinik oder von seinem Urologen berichten, der second Line Medikationen anwendet. 

In diesem Forum geht es ausschließlich um den Austausch von Erfahrungen, Weitergabe von Wissen aus publizierten Quellen und auch Tipps, wie und wo man in seiner ganz bestimmten Krankheitssituation evtl. Hilfe erwarten kann. 
Wenn Du also Ärzte kennst, die ähnlich offensive Therapiewege beim hormonresistenten PCa beschreiten, wie der Genannte, solltest Du sie hier benennen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

Nicht zulässig in diesem Forum ist Werbung eines Arztes, einer Klinik, einer Firma u. ä. *in eigener Sache*. Wie Heribert schon schrieb, geht es in diesem Forum u. a. "um den Austausch von Erfahrungen, Weitergabe von Wissen aus publizierten  Quellen und auch Tipps, wie und wo man in seiner ganz bestimmten  Krankheitssituation evtl. Hilfe erwarten kann". Michaels Veranstaltungshinweis geht also vollkommen in Ordnung.

Ralf
für die Forumsbetreiber

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Menzel:-

Nachdem auf Deinen Einspruch hin man hier geballte Ladung auf Dich abgefeuert hat, möchte ich Dich auf andere Aspekte dieser Art von Veranstaltungen hinweisen. 
In der Regel richten Konferenzen und "Patiententage"  sich nur an eine bestimmte Klasse von Patienten, und zwar an die in unserem Gesundheitssystem privilegierten Privatpatienten. Diese können dann zu ihrem Uro-Onkologen gehen und Chemosensivitätsmessungen und dgl. einfordern. Und natürlich machen die Referenten mit ihren Vorträgen in der Fachwelt sich bekannt und gewinnen ihrerseits neue Privatpatienten hinzu.  Das ist eine Sache, die mich stört. Als Kassenpatient sind für mich das ferne Welten. Und wütend werde ich sogar, wenn ich in Foren auch noch aufgefordert werde, für derlei "Patiententage"  obendrein Geld zu spenden.

Reinardo

----------


## skipper

Hallo Reinardo,
meines Wissens sind die Informationsveranstaltung " Patiententag " kostenfrei , somit ist die Informationsbeschaffungsmöglichkeit für Privat.- und Kassenpatienten identisch. Und nur darum ging es in dem Hinweis von
Michael.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Skipper:-

In der Tat sind die Veranstaltungen von Dr. Frank Eichhorn ein sehr ungeeignetes Beispiel für Kritik. Die Informationen werden allgemein weitergegeben und man profitiert davon auch als Kassenpatient. Die DVD über das Seminar in Bad Reichenhall vom 5.10. - 6.10. 2007 ist mir noch heute extrem wichtig und ich empfehle die DVD auch bei jeder Gelegenheit.
Aber es werden andernorts viele Konferenzen, Prostatakrebstage usw. abgehalten, die viel Geld kosten und nur dem Socializing oder sonstigen Nebenzwecken dienen. So bekomme ich direkt einen dicken Hals, wenn ich höre, dass wieder einmal irgendwo ein Prostatakrebskongress stattfinden soll. Der Platz eines guten Professors ist nicht im öffentlichen Raum,  sondern an der Seite von Schwersterkrankten in seiner  Klinik oder im Labor bei einem Forschungsprojekt.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinardo,

Forschung braucht auch Kongresse dieser Forscher um Sichtweisen Anderer in den Arbeiten mit zu berücksichtigen. Ideen entstehen nicht aus sich selbst sondern aus kritischer Beobachtung dessen, was um einen herum geschieht.
Insofern kann ich dem Inhalt Deines letzten Satzes nicht folgen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Heribert:-

Ich hatte schon bemerkt, dass ich mich absolut vergriffen hatte, meine Bemerkungen anlässlich einer von Herrn Dr. Frank Eichhorn geplanten Veranstaltung zu äußern. Manchmal passiert so etwas, und man kann das im Nachhinein nur noch bedauern.
Was meinen letzten Satz anbelangt, so meine ich tatsächlich, was ich gesagt habe. Was Du schreibst, so soll es sein laut Lehrbuch, aber es ist nicht so. Es war mir gestern wieder eine große Freude, den von Helmut in der Plauderecke vermerkten Vortrag von Dr. med. Simon Salvin mir anzuhören. Hier, in der Pathologie, geht es noch mit rechten Dingen zu. Hier findet noch ein richtiger Gedankenaustausch unter Wissenschaftlern statt und eine gegenseitige geistige Anregung und Bereicherung. Wenn Du aber den Schritt in die Anwendung machst, triffst Du auf Interessenpolitik und Lobbyismus. Da wird ignoriert, verdrängt, diffamiert und alles bekämpft, was den ärztlichen oder pharmazeutischen Gruppeninteressen zuwiderläuft.  Kopiert wird, was aus Amerika kommt.  Hier in Deutschland findet längst keine Anwendungsforschung mehr statt, und da könnten man sich die vielen Kongresse getrost auch sparen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## silver dollar

Moin zusammen,

sorry Reinardo wenn ich da mal kurz einblende, was Du hinsichtlich der Professoren der Urologie mitteilst ist nicht nur falsch sondern billige Polemik eines frustrierten Betroffenen. Ganz einfach
http://www.icgc.org/icgc/cgp/70/345/53039
ansehen und das Thema ist geklaert.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... ist nicht nur falsch sondern billige Polemik eines frustrierten Betroffenen.


Dieses Statement, und nicht das, was Reinardo geschrieben hat, empfinde ich als billige Polemik und beleidigend.

Reinardos Äußerung ...



> Wenn Du aber den Schritt in die Anwendung machst, triffst Du auf Interessenpolitik und Lobbyismus.


... hat sicher einen nicht geringen Wahrheitsgehalt. Der von _silver dollar_ angegebene Link beweist vor allem, dass die Cheflobbyisten vom UKE und der Martini-Klinik einen guten Job machen. Reinardos Meinung widerlegt er sicher nicht.

Reinardo hat sich seit Jahren sehr engagiert und dabei meistens "gegen den Strich" gebürstet, was einigen nicht, aber vielen sehr gefallen hat. Sein Engagement hämisch als "billige Polemik eines frustrierten Betroffenen" zu bezeichnen, ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Schorschel

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
die machen nicht nurn eioen guten Job sondern die forschen zusammen mit dem DKFZ dem EMBL und anderen mit Unterstuetzung der Bundesregierung um mal endlich von der Industrie und deren Sponsoring, welches geldbezogen ist wegzukommen. Sorry weder Du noch Reinardo hat irgenwelche Ahnung davon. Ich bleibe dabei ohne sachliche Hintergruende ist das was Reinardo schreibt und was offensichtlich Deine Unterstuetzung findet billige Polemik eines frustrierten Betroffenen. Ansonsten link mit allen Details lesen, denn wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ausserdem machen die sich die Muehe in Phase III Studien wie Abiraterone und DRV 3100 massiv zu unterstuetzen, kostet zwar dem UKE/Martiniklinik mehr Geld als es know how bringt, aber wenn was dabei rauskommt - unabhaengig dass die Industrie daran verdient nicht die Aerzte - dann gibts was effektiveres fuer kastrationsresistente Betroffene.
Nochmal im Klartext mir ist es voellig gleichgueltig ob Reinardo wie Du meinst "gegen den Strich buerstet" jedem Tierchen sein Plaesierchen, aber wenn die Sachlichkeit verlassen wird und nur unsachliche Polemik ohne Sachansatz kommt, dann und nur dann werde ich mich einbringen und as neben zeitintensiver SHG und Verbandsarbeit weil es schlussendlich der Sache dient.

----------


## JürgenS

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> sorry Reinardo wenn ich da mal kurz einblende, was Du hinsichtlich der Professoren der Urologie mitteilst ist nicht nur falsch sondern billige Polemik eines frustrierten Betroffenen. Ganz einfach
> http://www.icgc.org/icgc/cgp/70/345/53039
> ansehen und das Thema ist geklaert.


Geklärt ist eigentlich nur, dass die Sichtweise kurativ Behandelter sich von der lediglich palliativ behandelbarer Schwerstbetroffener unterscheidet. Die Tatsache, dass bei jährlich 60.000 Neurerkrankungen 15.000 Männer an PC versterben ist nicht akzeptabel. Diese Männer haben zum größten Teil stillschweigend, widerspruchslos und schicksalsergeben die von sich an Leitlinien klammernden Medizinern verordnete Therapie über sich ergehen lassen, und werden, nachdem Ärzte, die Pharmaindustrie und der ganze daran hängende Rattenschwanz gut verdient haben (ich vermeide die goldene Nase) oft mit den Worten "Sie sind austherapiert, wir können nichts mehr für Sie tun" nach Hause geschickt. Das ist die Essenz dessen, worum es hier geht. Man sollte dies doch kritisieren dürfen, ohne gleich der billigen Polemik bezichtigt zu werden.

Für Details, in wie weit das UKE die Abiraterone Phase III Studie unterstützt wäre ich dankbar.

JürgenS

----------


## RalfDm

> Für Details, in wie weit das UKE die Abiraterone Phase III Studie unterstützt wäre ich dankbar.


Hallo Jürgen,

das UKE ist an dieser Studie nicht beteiligt. Weiteres zu der Studie findest Du hier (zu finden über BPS => "Studienregister").

Ralf

----------


## meni.li.

Gibts eigentlich auch Studien über Studien ?

Das wär doch mal was Neues.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Klausi!

Diese heißen dann Metaanalyse. Wird z.B. bei der Erstellung von Leitlinien angewandt, um einen Überblick über die Studien bez. einer bestimmten Therapie zu erhalten.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## JürgenS

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> das UKE ist an dieser Studie nicht beteiligt. Weiteres zu der Studie findest Du hier (zu finden über BPS => "Studienregister").
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

Ich glaube ich muss Dich korrigieren. Meines Wissens sind in Hamburg das UKE und ein gewisser PD an dieser Studie beteiligt. Rekrutierung ist aber wohl bereits geschlossen.

JürgenS

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Juergen,
kurz zwei Punkte und dann denke ich ist es genug:
a)Deine Schilderung ist richtig hinsichtlich Anzahl etc., dass dieses Todesfallthema zu kritisieren ist auch kein Thema, aber die Schuldzuweisung ist jenseits von Sache, im Gegensatz zu Dir und Reinardo sehe ich dass sich dauernd was bewegt, bin der Meinung dass jede Arztleistung einen Gegenwert in Geld hat (nichts mit gut verdient oder goldene Nase schau mal die GOÄ der Urologen an) und der Vorwurf fehladressiert ist. Wenn wir mehr wollen, dann nur ueber den von mir geschilderten Weg DNA Genom Analyse, das kostet maechtig Geld und kann nur von der Politik gewuppt werden und wird es nun auch. Wenn was hoffentlich so ist was bei rumkommt
dann stehen die Ergebnisse nicht im Ego Fokus der Pharmaindustrie sondern sind erstmals anders erworben und weiterverarbeitungsfaehig
b)Dr. Steuber von der Martini/UKE war in die Rekrutierung eingebunden, die haben das Panel voll, einen aus meiner SHG haben die wegen Hydrokortisonproblemen nicht reingenommen, ich kenne aber 2 Partizipanten und der genaue Unterlagensatz hinsichtlich Studie liegt mir vor.

----------


## JürgenS

> ... Ausserdem machen die sich die Muehe in Phase III Studien wie Abiraterone und DRV 3100 massiv zu unterstuetzen, kostet zwar dem UKE/Martiniklinik mehr Geld als es know how bringt, aber wenn was dabei rauskommt - unabhaengig dass die Industrie daran verdient nicht die Aerzte - dann gibts was effektiveres fuer kastrationsresistente Betroffene.
> ...


Der Satz irritiert mich ein bißchen, hört sich an als ob das UKE etwas Großes vollbringt. Dabei ist es nur eines von vielen Studienzentren der Abiraterone Studie. Da würde sich der andere Studienarzt, der die Abiraterone Studie in Hamburg betreut aber freuen, wenn ihm so viel Ehre entgegenbracht würde. Ausserdem werden die Kosten für MRTs, Szintis, EKGs und Bluttest und wohl auch Honorare natürlich vollkommen von Cougar Biotech übernommen. Und was das know how betrifft, so glaube ich,  dass es die Kosten rechtfertigen wird.


JürgenS

----------


## meni.li.

Lieber Günther !

Danke für Deine Info, auch wenn ich meine Frage ironisch gemeint habe.

Ich will Dir und Euch das begründen.

Theoretisch haben wir so viel am " Laufen "

und nicht erst seit gestern, einem Jahr, fünf Jahre, zehn Jahre oder mehr. 

Praktisch, wenn man heute zum Urologen geht bekommt man genauso wie vor 10,20,30 oder mehr Jahren HORMONTHERAPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und um so länger man, z. B. als Hochrisikopatient, diese ständigen "Unvollendeten" liest da kann man schon leicht mal berechtigt frustriert oder drüber hinaus ironisch werden.

Seit 40 und mehr Jahren haben wir KEINE Alternative zur Hormontherapie die wiederum einen unumkehrbahren Prozess in Gang setzt.


Alle neuen Medikamente werden hauptsächlich nur im fortgeschrittenen, bzw. hormonresistenten  Stadium getestest wo bleibt denn hier die Objektivität oder der Ansatz für wirklich neue Therapiewege ?

Klar schwimmen wir alle auf der Welle der Mediziner, Forschenden mit. Nur im Gegensatz zu den Theoretikern außerhalb des sicheren Bootes und teilweise mit schlecht funktionierender oder gar keiner Schwimmweste am Leib.

Hier können nur die Betroffenen, vertreten durch den BPS , einen Wechsel in Gang setzen.

Was meint Ihr ?

Gruß Klausi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Klausi,
deine Ausführungen formulieren das, was auch mich umtreibt: Warum zum Teufel werden neue Medikamente nur bei fortgeschrittenen bzw. hormonresisteten Patienten getestet. Es gibt genug Anhaltspunkte, die die These stützen, wonach ein frühzeitiger Einsatz von "harten" Pharmazeutika den PK möglicherweise zum Stoppen bringt, bevor er sich in ein hochmalignes Stadium wandelt. 

Gruß an alle
Hartmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hartmuth, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Wir müssen bei Prostatakrebs (bei anderen Krebsarten liegen die Dinge wahrscheinlich ähnlich)  immer  zwischen zwei Arten von Patienten unterscheiden. Den vom System privilegierten Privatpatienten und den unterversorgten Kassenpatienten, denen ich mich zurechne. Der Fokus der meisten Konferenzen, Vorträge, Behandlungsstrategien, Vorstellung neuer Medikamente usw. liegt beim hormonresistent gewordenen Patienten. Von den für diesen Krankheitsstand zur Verfügung stehenden und in Aussicht gestellten Behandlungsstrategien und Medikamenten  profitiert nur eine Minorität  von Patienten, welche  Zugang zu Privatärzten haben. Die große Mehrzahl von uns ist aber auf kassenärztliche Versorgung angewiesen.  Für uns Kassenpatienten ist deshalb ganz wichtig zu wissen, wie wir es verhindern können, hormonresistent zu werden. Es gibt da eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten, von Umstellung der Ernährung, über Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und antiangiogenen Medikamenten wie Thalidomid, Celebrex, Curcumin und anderen. Dieser Bereich bleibt in Konferenzen und sonstigen Veranstaltungen unterbelichtet.
Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinhard, Hartmut und Kollegen,
es ist doch völlig normal, dass neue Medis erstmal an weit fortgeschrittenen Patienten erprobt werden. Erfolgt ist hier viel früher erkennbar, eine Zulassung eher erreichbar. Erstlinienanwendung, gerade bei PCA, würde evt. Jahrzehntelange Nachbeobachtung bedürfen. Dann wäre der Patentschutz mit Sicherheit abgelaufen, bevor es zugelassen wird. Das wird so nicht funktionieren.

Ein kaum aufzulösendes Dilemme ist, dass der nächste Schritt wäre, diese Mittel weiter in Richtung Erstlinieneinsatz zu bringen. Da hier die finanziellen Anreize fehlen unterbleibt das oft. Off-Label kann, und wird es erfolgreich eingesetzt und diffundiert so langsam, viel zu langsam, in die klinische Praxis. 

Eine Lösung dazu habe ich auch nicht parat, leider - Andi

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat hartmuth:
  Warum zum Teufel werden neue Medikamente nur bei fortgeschrittenen bzw. hormonresisteten Patienten getestet. 
 
  Zitat meni.li.:
  Seit 40 und mehr Jahren haben wir KEINE Alternative zur Hormontherapie die wiederum einen unumkehrbahren Prozess in Gang setzt.  ... wo bleibt denn ... der Ansatz für wirklich neue Therapiewege ?
 
  Hallo liebe Quertreiber, 
 
  Der Fortschritt ist eine Schnecke, flunkerte ein hochkarätiger Teilnehmer auf dem 100. Treffen der SHG Prostatakrebs Koblenz und der schulmedizinische ist eine Schnecke mit S3-Leitplancken, füge ich hinzu. 
*Kleine* Lichtblicke sind die Referentenlisten des 3. Patiententages Praxis Castringius und des 100. Treffens der SHG Prostatakrebs Koblenz, an dem ich teilgenommen habe - wollte zwei Referenten von Angesicht zu Angesicht kennen lernen - und hoffentlich der Arbeitskreis Fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom, dem ich gutes Gelingen wünsche.
  Wer nach alternativen Therapieansätzen bei Krebs sucht, sollte auch in anderen Foren surfen. 
 
  Es stimmt mich immer traurig, wenn ich BSDK-Erkrankten begegne, die mit der leidvollen Standard-Therapie behandelt werden. Habe das ganze Elend hautnah miterlebt, als ein Freund    1  1/2   Jahre nach der Diagnose an Pankreastumor verstarb.
 
  Vor ein paar Wochen stolperte ich über diesen faszinierenden Bericht: 
 
http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerun...3-unfreiwillig
 
  Er habe nicht viel zu verlieren, meint der Verfasser, denn die schulmedizinische Prognose bei Pankreastumor lautet: *in* *aller Regel gewinnt man Monate, in wenigen Fällen 2- 5 Jahre* zudem verbunden mit einer in höchstem Maße fragwürdigen Lebensqualität.
  Mögen sich seine wie auch unsere Hoffnungen erfüllen, wünscht verbunden mit
 
  sonnigen Grüße aus Unterfranken
 
GeorgS

----------


## WolfhardD

Mein Bericht vom Patiententag in München, d.h. meine Aufzeichnungen, mein Mitschrieb ergänzt um Folien von den Vortragenden finden Interessierte hier:
http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...sion+Frost.pdf
Wolfhardd
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Wolfhard,



> Mein Bericht vom Patiententag in München, d.h. meine Aufzeichnungen, mein Mitschrieb ergänzt um Folien von den Vortragenden finden Interessierte hier:
> http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...sion+Frost.pdf
> Wolfhardd
> www.prostata-sh.info


Herzlichen Dank für diese Arbeit die Du und bestimmt auch deine Frau Annette Sielkmann-Frost für uns Alle nochmals aufgearbeitet habt!

Alles Gute für Euch

Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

> Mein Bericht vom Patiententag in München


Hallo Wolfhard,
RESPEKT, ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine tolle Zusammenfassung. So haben auch Kollegen, die nicht anwesend waren, die Möglichkeit sich über die Veranstaltung ein Bild zu machen. 
Die von Dir genannte Zahl von 120 Besuchern scheint mir etwas niedrig, hast Du nachgezählt? Gefühlt hätte ich knapp 200 geschätzt.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Wolfhard,

danke für deinen gekonnt zusammenfassenden und deshalb überaus informativen Bericht.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmut, LowRoad und Helmut2:-

In diesen Chorus der Lobredner stimme ich nicht ein. Unbeschadet der Fleißarbeit von Wolfhard, die ich durchaus würdige (weil ich weiß, was das für Arbeit macht), wundere ich mich immer wieder, wie fleißig alles mitgeschrieben, geglaubt und verkündet wird, wenn es nur aus dem Munde eines Professors kommt. Wir sind doch alle nicht mehr Erstsemester an der Uni, wo auch nur mitgeschrieben und gepaukt wird, ohne dass der eigene Verstand bemüht werden muss. Die Ausführungen Professor Bonkhoffs, wie von Wolfhard wiedergegeben, erinnern mich doch sehr an Kants Kritik der reinen Vernunft, die auch keiner verstanden hat außer Kant selbst. Aber Kant hat gemeint, er könne mit seiner Theorie die Welt verbessern. Darauf warten wir noch heute. Aber es gibt jetzt noch Leute, die das glauben. 120 - 200 Leute haben da zugehört, und keiner zeigte ein Tüpfelchen Skepsis, auch nur den Funken eines Zweifels?

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## hartmuth

Lieber Reinardo,
Was macht dich denn so giftig?
Das Danke an Wolfhard kann es doch nicht sein, er hat ja nur berichtet und damit die Inhalte der Veranstaltung weitergereicht. Die Veranstaltung war auch durchaus von Vertretern unterschiedlicher Richtung besetzt. Jeder konnte sich seine eigene Meinung bilden - natürlich nur, wenn er dem Vorgetragenen folgen konnte, was sicherlich nicht einfach war.
Bonkhoff argumentiert auf der molekularbiologischen Ebene, und will man das verstehen, muß man sich in diese Tiefen der Komplexität begeben, da führt nichts dran vorbei. Du hackst doch nicht etwa auf Bonkhoff herum, weil er aus dieser Tiefe Forschungsergebnisse darlegt, und weigerst dich gleichzeitig ihm zu folgen. Du mußt seine Thesen nicht akzeptieren, aber bitte im wissenschaftlichen Streitgespräch und nicht mit der Ausrede, du würdest das nicht verstehen.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------

